# Do You like the band PLACEBO?



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

I love them, do you?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like Placebo. Mostly, I just enjoy looking at Brian Molko.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I do kind of like them. They were in Velvet Goldmine, right?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, they had a small acting part in it and they performed "20th Century Boy."


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

never heard of them


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

the one cd cover is awesome. I know that. a couple songs are cool on it, but I dont know, its like they are missing something. but they are aw ight.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

No, but I like a cover band that looks just like them, but doesn't play any of their songs. One-third of concert goers didn't notice a difference (that's a joke). Actually, I've never heard of them.


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Their music is definatly an acquired taste but the lead singer is super hot!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

centrigal06 said:


> ...but the lead singer is super hot!


I'm so sick of women treating men like sex objects. :lol When will they take us seriously and love us for our minds?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> centrigal06 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but the lead singer is super hot!
> ...


uh you're the one that says you're into spanking...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> centrigal06 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but the lead singer is super hot!
> ...


But get a load of his gams!

His can isn't bad either. Nice and firm.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I haven't listened to them in years. 

And Brian is gorgeous. Lots of SA in his lyrics. Androgynous boy.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i've only heard 4 of their songs, someone made a tape for me with them on it a few years ago. they were fairly catchy, best for a very specific sort of mood. i picked 'they're ok but not my favorite'. (by the way, if the person who sent me that tape is reading this, i'm terrible, i know i haven't written you an email in months, i have no excuses, i'm just being my usual unreliable and distractible self. i'm a mess of a correspondent, and i'm sorry)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Becky said:


> I've never heard of them


 :ditto


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

They're alright but only song of theirs I remember is Pure Morning.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes,i like them.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

At the time that I voted in the poll, I said "they're ok, not my fave" but I just got into them, and I love what I've heard



centrigal06 said:


> Their music is definatly an acquired taste but the lead singer is super hot!


He is hot, but I don't understand why Stefan doesn't receive the same attention, he might be even hotter than Brian.













min. 2:46-2:59


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan, but they're ok. I saw them live once, they were good.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Obsessed. Slacker ***** infra-red meds every you and every me pure morning post blue protege moi pierre the clown special k one of a kind scared of girls song to say goodbye.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

No. They're shyyyte.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a lot of respect for their sound, very solid band.


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

Placebo is one of my favorite bands!!! I've seen them 3 times once in France and twice here in the U.S but I they haven't come back here in years. I also preferred the old drummer. So glad there are other people here that like them too. I don't personally know any.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish I could see them live but they only tour in Europe in big festivals now. I like the way Brian Molko looks, very androgynous. I wish I knew about them earlier.


----------



## Heyoki (May 2, 2012)

First band I saw live


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

Just found out Placebo will be playing at the Wiltern here in Los Angeles tomorrow! Too bad tickets are sold out. It's been years since they last toured in the U.S Inever bother to check because I figured they wouldn't be comming. I feel so bummed;(


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Used to like some of their songs. I don't know. They kind of remind me of A Perfect Circle.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I find them a bit melodramatic, but they have some good tracks.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like their first album.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm I'm looking for an option somewhere between they're OK and I love them. I don't love them, I like quite a few of their songs. They get more than an OK from me, but I'll vote for the OK option anyway.

This thread is older than one of my cousins lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like 3 songs of theirs, but I don't think that makes me a fan. They're definitely unique though. I do like their cover of "Running up that hill".


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Always loved that song.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never heard of them o.0


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've never really listened to them.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Never heard of them until now.

Ehh, I'm not fond of the lead singer's voice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I always forget they exist until someone brings them up in a poll asking me if I like them.


----------

